# Solved: Pin Diagram for Intel E210882(Dell Dimension 4550)



## nvrsummer2 (Jun 17, 2004)

I am trying to take an old Dell of mine apart. I want to take the MOBO which is ties to my copy of Server2003 and put it in a new case. I have a dremel if it doesnt line up right. The only problem is the front panel headers. I need to find out what is what. Has anyone solved this yet? Ive seen some other Dell models done this way. The Intel MObo in it is an E210882. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## Pandemonium009 (Oct 25, 2006)

I've had to do this same thing before except it wasn't a dell. I was putting a board in another case and didn't have the pinouts nor was the board labeled. All I did was without any hdd's, cdroms, or pci cards plugged in, starting with the power switch, started plugging it into each of the pinouts until the pc turned on. then the Reset, and so on. It took about 10-15 minutes but works.  GL


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

First of all the number E210882 is not the board model number, it is the UL file number. The Dimension 4550 used a manufacturer proprietary Intel series 845 board.

If I recall correctly (I may be wrong) but I believe the I/O shield may be an integrated part of the chassis Dell used. If it is integrated as part of the chassis I believe you are going to get into something that you are going to later regret that you started.

#1-You would need to go to Intel and try to match up an I/O shield that matches the I/O connectors on your board. Intel I/O shield are located here;

http://www.shop-intel.com/shop/category.aspx?category_id=94&nm=Desktop+Board+I/O+Shields

#2-The Dimension 4550 uses passive processor cooling. You are going to need to modify the board from passive cooling to active cooling which is going to present some problems to you.

Changing the front panel connectors is fairly easy, you just have to trace the power on, reset, power LED, and activity LED from the front panel of the new chassis. Due to the age of the Dell kk connector, you will most likely wind up breaking off one or more of the kk latches on the old connector (they get brittle from old age and heat). If that happens you will need a spare 2x? kk plug to change all the connectors on the motherboard front panel header.

In my opinion, you are opening a can of worms, but if you want to continue with the change, all I can say is good luck.


----------



## nvrsummer2 (Jun 17, 2004)

win2kpro said:


> First of all the number E210882 is not the board model number, it is the UL file number. The Dimension 4550 used a manufacturer proprietary Intel series 845 board.
> 
> If I recall correctly (I may be wrong) but I believe the I/O shield may be an integrated part of the chassis Dell used. If it is integrated as part of the chassis I believe you are going to get into something that you are going to later regret that you started.
> 
> ...


Alright, I got it in the case with minimal effort. And some electrical tape!!! Its not pretty but its working. I had to fashion a fan for the heatsink which meant using screws that would reach down into the fins and hold it. I wrapped a thin peice of electrical tape around the heatsink right where the fan attaches to keep the screws from vibrating out. I also had to splice the wires as the connector for the cpu fan is one ive never seen before. The fan only goes backwards but I just flipped it around. I tried different combinations with the wires but that was the only one that worked.
As of right now I do not have an I/O sheild but im looking for something that will work. 
All I needed for the front was power switch and I found it just by trying the pins untill I saw some activity. I'll try the others once I get everything else up and running and maybe post the pin-out here. I do have to say that im glad I did not just find the diagram somewhere.It made me feel like when I used to take apart my old electronics and try to piece em back together.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

Lol, aren't case mods fun.


----------

